# Someone HELP please bad audio since update to win 10 vr 2004



## TonyB (Jun 24, 2020)

so here is about my audio and laptop i have a HP Pavilion - 15-cw1068wm and before all this i had pretty decent audio , i could change the bit and sample rate to 24 bit studio and the like, then i got the update windows 10 vr 2004, and now i have some generic audio driver windows has installed leaving me to try and install the audio drivers from my HP support site to find out nope , error not compatible with this version of windows um WHAT . so now I'm locked out of changing sample rate its all greyed out. here is about the audio stuff i  a snap shot of HWiNFO64 for you all. and what i see in sound and audio advanced. 







I know there it says provided by Realtek but windows is installing that driver itself , and also i have them new fangled UAD  drivers and with the driver windows is installing my UAD audio app from HP which is B&O audio dose not even work.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 25, 2020)

1. Disable Windows 10 automatic driver update (download this file, unzip, import, and then reboot).
2. Uninstall Realtek drivers from the control panel. If you can't find it on the list of installed apps, uninstall from the device manager (check box to delete driver software...) and then reboot.
3. Download Display Driver Uninstaller, extract and run it, in 'select device type' pick audio, set device to Realtek, and then clean and restart.
4. Download this driver, extract to some folder, and install manually from the device manager.


----------



## TonyB (Jun 25, 2020)

@Regeneration cool will give it go what driver is that is it Realtek never seen a cab file for Realtek .  at any rate probable better then what i got.


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 25, 2020)

Realtek stopped publishing audio drivers on their website and now uses Windows Update in a CAB format.

You also try these modded drivers: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...dows-7-8-1-10-introducing-dch-version.250915/


----------



## erpguy53 (Jul 16, 2020)

the Realtek HD audio drivers on the realtek web site are standard HDA (non-UAD / non-DCH) drivers.
while most of the modern/recent drivers found in the cab files from Windows Update & MS Update Catalog are the compact UAD versions and are usually *non-generic*, meaning they do NOT include the "generic" HDXRT.inf & HDXRTSST.inf files and are specific to certain hardware device IDs or specific to certain PC manufacturers. Realtek UAD drivers are mostly used on modern PCs, while Realtek HDA (non-UAD) drivers are used on old PCs that are several years old.

the 6.0.8904.1 uad driver version from ms update (10.8mb cab download) is the last version to include the "generic" HDXRT.inf & HDXRTSST.inf files which would allow installation on virtually any Realtek HD audio device whether old or new.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 16, 2020)

erpguy53 said:


> the Realtek HD audio drivers on the realtek web site are standard HDA (non-UAD / non-DCH) drivers.
> while most of the modern/recent drivers found in the cab files from Windows Update & MS Update Catalog are the compact UAD versions and are usually *non-generic*, meaning they do NOT include the "generic" HDXRT.inf & HDXRTSST.inf files and are specific to certain hardware device IDs or specific to certain PC manufacturers. Realtek UAD drivers are mostly used on modern PCs, while Realtek HDA (non-UAD) drivers are used on old PCs that are several years old.
> 
> the 6.0.8904.1 uad driver version from ms update (10.8mb cab download) is the last version to include the "generic" HDXRT.inf & HDXRTSST.inf files which would allow installation on virtually any Realtek HD audio device whether old or new.


Realtek DCH-UAD Modded Driver already available.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 16, 2020)

hi all so finally got drivers from HP support but i'm still locked out of that setting and am unable to change bit rate , HP connected today and said it has to be a windows issue, so what would cause this?


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 16, 2020)

Use the drivers available from here https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...dows-7-8-1-10-introducing-dch-version.250915/

Alan Finote is the man when it comes to these but do read the first page thoroughly before installing he also pretty quick at answering problems when they crop up


----------



## H4cziLLa (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello Fellas. What You say about this?
*Windows 10 Enterprise 2004 Build 19041.329




*


----------



## TonyB (Jul 17, 2020)

wow what is that crazy


----------

